# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Món Chả bắp ở Đà Lạt - Ẩm thực Đà Lạt

## hantt.163

_Đà Lạt không những nổi tiếng bởi danh lam thắng cảnh đẹp, mà còn nổi tiếng bởi nguồn ẩm thực phong phú, đa dạng.
_
Đến Đà Lạt, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức rất nhiều món ăn ngon. Nếu chỉ nghe không chưa đủ, bạn hãy một lần đến và thưởng thức các món ăn nơi đây để cảm nhận được nó ngon đến nhường nào.



Nếu bạn là một người thích ăn vặt, đặc biệt là các món chiên nóng, thì món chả bắp là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng dành cho bạn. Món chả bắp còn có tên gọi khác là “chả ram bắp”. Thường thì món chả bắp được bán khoảng 15h chiều, trở về tối.
Một cuốn chả bắp chiên thường bao gồm bắp non quết nhuyễn, hành tím băm, nêm thêm gia vị, tiêu xay, rồi cuộn trong một lớp bánh tráng mỏng, sau đó được chiên giòn. Món này còn đặc biệt ngon ở chỗ là được ăn kèm với nước chấm là tương đậu phụng béo béo, có thịt xay rất vừa miệng, chính loại nước chấm độc đáo này đã tạo nên sự hấp dẫn của món chả bắp.





Mới nhìn qua, bạn có thể thấy nó na ná món “chả lụi” ở Đồng Nai. Cũng là những cuốn bánh tráng được chiên giòn hoặc nướng qua lửa than hồng. Nhưng món chả bắp ngon và đặc biệt hơn nhiều. Vị bắp non trong nhân thường rất ngọt và thơm, tạo cho cuốn chả bắp có hương vị hấp dẫn lạ.
Khí hậu Đà Lạt khá mát mẻ, thường lạnh cho nên nơi đây thích hợp với các loại món ăn nóng,cay. Nhờ hương vị này kết hợp với không khí se lạnh của Đà Lạt, nên bạn chỉ có thể cảm nhận hết hương vị thơm ngon của món chả bắp khi thưởng thức tại Đà Lạt mà thôi.
Nguồn: dulichdalat
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* -*Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lạt* - *tour du lich Da Lat*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lạt* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## anhduc83

Mình thích nhứt món Nem, sẽ thử món này khi tới Đà Lạt

----------


## dung89

Lại còn có cả chả bắp nữa

----------

